# Treating pellets with vitamins



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

I work in a hospital pharmacy and have access to a solution that contains a lot of vitamins and everything and I'm wondering if this would be good for fish. A generalized contents of the solution is:

Dextrose 35% final conc 
Amino Acids 4.25% final conc 
Fat 250 ml of 20% fat Q Mon & Thurs 
(added directly to the TPN solution)

NaCl 35 mEq/L 
K as Phosphate 33 mEq/L 
MgSO4 10mEq/L 
Calcium Gluconate 4.7 mEq/L 
MVI-12 5 ml/L 
Trace Elements Solution 1 ml/L 
Heparin 1,000 units/L 
Phytonadione 1.0 mg/L 
Folic Acid 1,000 meg/L

Provides 1.19 Kcal/mL of TPN solution


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I would not administer any kind of vitamin solution ment for humans to your fish. Human body chemistry and its needs as far as vitamins/suplements is very different then that of fish. Perhaps a vitamin that humans need in high percentage may be deadly to fish. I would just stick to normal foods and perhaps pellets. They will get all they need from thier diet. Much safer then messing with vitamins.

~Dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

actually our everyday multivitamins are great to add into making fish food.... I know plenty of experts that do it, and I have done so myself.... works like a charm :smile:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I would not administer any kind of vitamin solution ment for humans to your fish. Human body chemistry and its needs as far as vitamins/suplements is very different then that of fish. Perhaps a vitamin that humans need in high percentage may be deadly to fish. I would just stick to normal foods and perhaps pellets. They will get all they need from thier diet. Much safer then messing with vitamins.
> 
> ~Dj


 I agree with InSin


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

InSinUAsian is right i wouldent take that chance of adding human supplements to a fish.maybe to strong maybe just upsetting there stomach who knows








my 2 cents


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

is there a more fish friendly vitamin supplement in liquid form that would be good to soak pellets in?

[/QUOTE]actually our everyday multivitamins are great to add into making fish food


> How do you do this? Do you just throw a part of a pill in? Thanks!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

If you are feeding pellets, I think that is safe to assume that they are enriched with some type of vitamin suppliment good for fish. I think that you will be more then fine just sticking with pellets. You should consider yourself lucky your P's even take to them. Alot of members are not even able to achieve that.

~Dj


----------

